# 2 Kings 13-14 and multi chapter sermons



## fredtgreco (Feb 7, 2009)

I was thinking about something this evening as I am finishing my sermon for tomorrow. I have (and will) on a couple of occasions in going through 2Kings preach on more than one chapter. Here is my (basic) outline for 2 Kings 13-14 tomorrow:

*[FONT=&quot]I. Do We Dare to Listen? (2 Kings 13:1-9)[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]A. God Speaks Through Pain[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]B. God Speaks Through Mercy [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]II. Do We Dare to Hope? (2 Kings 13:10-25)[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]
A. Picture of Hope[/FONT]
B. Words of Hope 

*[FONT=&quot]III. Do We Dare to See? (2 Kings 14)[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]A. A Good Start, Bad Finish[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]B. God in Control[/FONT]

Here is a basic outline from last week, 2 Kings 11-12:

*[FONT=&quot]I. Secure in Boldly Acting for the Lord (11:1-16)[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]A. Bold Preservation[/FONT]
B. Bold Restoration
*[FONT=&quot]
II. Secure in Boldly Uniting with the Lord (11:17-12:3)[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]A. Zealous Servants[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]B. Imperfect Servants[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]III. Secure in Boldly Trusting in the Lord (12:4-21)[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]A. Trusting When Work Is at Hand[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]B. Trusting When It Is Tough[/FONT]


I'd be curious if others have done something similar with historical narrative, especially since the typical Reformed fashion is to preach on smaller, rather than larger portions of Scripture.


----------

